# Porto Airport



## HappyasLarry

Hi does anyone know if Porto Airport have scales that you can weigh your suitcases on? We are flying Ryanair and as everyone knows they have strict baggage weights and sizes! We have weighed on our bathroom scales but would like them to be accurate before we go through security, etc. Thanks a million. 

P.S. Can anyone recommend the best place to park at the airport in Porto??


----------



## blackirishgirl

YES! At any of the check in counters there are scales.


----------



## mitz

Choice for parking here:

Simulador


----------



## blackirishgirl

I think you would do better to leave the car and take a taxi or metro (if available), if possible. From experience parking at the airport is expensive at best. Looks like it would run anywhere from 19 - 25 € could be a wash with a taxi fare, I suppose. Metro to the airport in Porto is so easily if you can do it.


----------



## siobhanwf

blackirishgirl said:


> I think you would do better to leave the car and take a taxi or metro (if available), if possible. From experience parking at the airport is expensive at best. Looks like it would run anywhere from 19 - 25 € could be a wash with a taxi fare, I suppose. Metro to the airport in Porto is so easily if you can do it.


Have you seen how far it is from Coimbra to Oporto??

It is however worthwhile to look at the local bus service from Coimbra to Porto

For information about long-term parking (tel: +351(0)229 410 787).

Have a look at the ANA site for Porto Airport 

Página Conteudo Aeroporto Porto


----------



## siobhanwf

Railway travel from/to Oporto is regular and fast, especially if you take the Alfa Pendular or Intercidades services. 
Portuguese railways website (CP Passageiros :: CP :: (Versão Portuguesa)) gives timetables and fare information for the Lisboa - Porto line on which *Coimbra* is located.

For Train timetables and prices click on “Horários e Preços” (Timetables and Prices).


Bus also a good option. 
Connections between Lisbon and Oporto to Coimbra are very regular. 
Bus travel is usually cheaper than train, but always depends on traffic. 
For further information, ---Rede Nacional de Expressos---. 
For Bus http://www.rede-expressos.pt/0040.asp) - timetables click on “Horários” (Timetables). 
You can buy your bus or rail ticket online


----------



## blackirishgirl

My profound apologies...for not noticing you were traveling from Coimbra. 

If you took the train and departed at Campanhá, you would only have a short walk to the metro and then about 35 minutes to the airport. It is a pleasant trip and easy to depart and get to the departures. You could look here for more information:
METRO SCHEDULE to AIRPORT FROM CAMPANHÀ

Taking bus transport will get you to downtown and then you have about 1km walk. have done this recently and it was not fun.

The train's best if you can manage.


----------



## mitz

The link I previously posted: Simulador
Is for the ANA parking site at Porto airport.

Prices for parking from 20/01/2010 to 03/02/2010 would be:

€70 for P4 with @ 4 minutes walk to departures.
€80 for P6 with @ 6 minutes walk " "
€157.50 P1 with 1 minute walk " "
€204.90 P0 with 1 minute walk " "


----------



## Jamesie

HappyasLarry said:


> Hi does anyone know if Porto Airport have scales that you can weigh your suitcases on? We are flying Ryanair and as everyone knows they have strict baggage weights and sizes! We have weighed on our bathroom scales but would like them to be accurate before we go through security, etc. Thanks a million.
> 
> P.S. Can anyone recommend the best place to park at the airport in Porto??


Hi,
I would always recommend using the train to Porto Airport if you can.
It's easy, reliable, comfortable and cheap !
I always use the train from Coimbra to the airport when I go back to England.
Coimbra B to Porto Campanha (approx €10.80) then the metro straight into the airport (approx €2.00).


----------



## siobhanwf

Jamesie said:


> Hi,
> I would always recommend using the train to Porto Airport if you can.
> It's easy, reliable, comfortable and cheap !
> I always use the train from Coimbra to the airport when I go back to England.
> Coimbra B to Porto Campanha (approx €10.80) then the metro straight into the airport (approx €2.00).


How long dose the journey take Jamsie???


----------



## Jamesie

siobhanwf said:


> How long dose the journey take Jamsie???


The Coimbra B takes just over an hour to Porto Campanha on the IC and about 50 mins on the Alfa Pendula (which is €5 more).
The Metro from Porto Campanha takes about half an hour.
Sorry to be a bit vague but I've never done the journey "straight there" as I always get side-tracked by the urge to have a wander or get best Bifanas and coffee in Portugal just outside Campanha station !!
Another bonus of travelling by train !!

I've forgotten how many times I've tried to do it without being distracted.
Maybe it's an age thing or just being a man !


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Jamesie said:


> The Coimbra B takes just over an hour to Porto Campanha on the IC and about 50 mins on the Alfa Pendula (which is €5 more).
> The Metro from Porto Campanha takes about half an hour.
> Sorry to be a bit vague but I've never done the journey "straight there" as I always get side-tracked by the urge to have a wander or get best Bifanas and coffee in Portugal just outside Campanha station !!
> Another bonus of travelling by train !!
> 
> I've forgotten how many times I've tried to do it without being distracted.
> Maybe it's an age thing or just being a man !


I did Metro to Porto. Porto to Coimbra. Coimbra to Serpins. the total cost for the three trains was less than 20 euro. Could not fault the trip. 

If language is a problem what i did was to find a Rail worker on the platform and showed him my ticket at each station i was shown where to get my train. Could not fault the trains or the help i received. 

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Happyas Larry

Please let us know how the trip goes for you


----------

